# Stallions for 2009



## Donna

This is my Stallion of 2009, McCarthys Hershey Swirl. He placed top 10 as a weanling, National Champion in his class as a yearling, Reserve Champion in his class as a two year old. Looking forward to 2009! Swirl is AMHA and AMHR Registered. We are looking forward to seeing what this guy produces!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm

He is beautiful


----------



## hunterridgefarm

HEy Donna and Buster

Hershey Swirl is beautiful. hope to see you all down the road some where this year. have a Happy Thanksgiving, and good Christmas

take care

Diane


----------



## Genie

Kegleys Tommie Hawk

AMHA/AMHR

29 inches of homozygeous for Tobiano

We just purchased him and are lookiing forward to seeing his babies in 2010.

We have downsized considerably and he will be breeding only 3 mares in 2009, a small black mare and small chestnut mare and a small tri coloured pinto mare.

Tommie was born in 1994.

Your Swirl is a "knockout". Congrats!


----------



## Becky

The majority of my mares will be bred to my Redrock Magic Maker 30". He is homozygous for tobiano and also carries splash and sabino. His first foals arrived this year and they are outstanding!!! The best, most consistent, most uniform group of foals I've ever had!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

We'll be using all three of our stallions in 2009 and all will be new crosses with the exception of Bandito x Glory for a repeat of Miss Michigan aka Erica.






Little Kings Junior Jinx AMHA / AMHR

National Top Ten Sire

Standing to a limited number of outside mares.






Little Kings B T Buck Bandito AMHA / AMHR

Multi-National Champion, HOF, Supreme Sire

Standing to a limited number of outside mares.






Wall Street Illusion Jazz Singer ASPC / AMHR hardship 2009

Rock E Bred Stallion


----------



## MiLo Minis

We will be using 4 stallions again in 2009. Our A stallion, Jandt's Chief Good Thunder (GT), our younger A stallion Echo's Golden Arrogance (Ari), our B stallion, MiLo's Buckeye Captain Mack Splash (Mack) and making his debut will be

MiLo's Just For The Ladies (Jessie):


----------



## Basketmiss

Donna said:


> This is my Stallion of 2009, McCarthys Hershey Swirl. He placed top 10 as a weanling, National Champion in his class as a yearling, Reserve Champion in his class as a two year old. Looking forward to 2009! Swirl is AMHA and AMHR Registered. We are looking forward to seeing what this guy produces!


OMG What a stud!! He is Beautiful!! Does he know it and expect royal treatment?? LOL


----------



## Jill

*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Echos of My Destiny (HOF), a/k/a Destiny[/SIZE]*
2004 33" AMHR / AMHA smoky silver black stallion – co-owned with Erica Killion
National Champion (halter) / National Grand Champion (driving) / Halter Hall of Fame
Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo

First Foals Arriving in 2009 in both VA and AR!!!








*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Gone and DunIT, a/k/a DunIT[/SIZE]*
2005 31" AMHR / AMHA grey-grullo fancy moving stallion
National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) / Multi Champion / Proven Sire
Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (BTU) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King

Show Quality Foals On The Ground and More Due in 2009







*[SIZE=12pt]Cross Country Smooth Operator, a/k/a Opie[/SIZE]*
2008 AMHA / AMHR (futurity nominated) Silver Buckskin Colt with Blaze To Mature @ 32"
Son of Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, Hall of Fame Superior Sire and Producer of National GRAND Champions
Grandson of Lazy N Redboy and Great Grandson of the Immortal Rowdy
Out of National Top 3 Producing Mare with Bond Sir Galahad Breeding


----------



## EAD Minis

* Wow some gorgeous stallions lined up so far!!!! Donna I really like your guy!!



*

Mine is...

Country Lanes Foxs Freedom Fighter

_32" Grand Champion Pinto Stallion_

Will be bred to one of my own mares for a 2010 foal


















> First Foals Arriving in 2009 in both VA and AR!!!


OH JILL Im going to have to make some room!! haha


----------



## Riverdance

These are my stallions for 2009:

Marystown WINDCHASER: AN AMHR Reserve National Champion, an AMHA Central Regional Champion, an AMHA World Top 10 and winner of multiple Grand Champions and Supremes. He gives me the most beauitful heads and long slim necks.






Riverdance's Desperado: He won 7 Grand Champions, 1 Reserve Grand Champion(at only 2 shows) as well as a Central Regional Championship all owner handled. His first two foals are on the ground and all I can say is WOW!! One is for sale, the other I am keeping. I want his daughters!!






Fallen Ash Scouts Prince Of Tides: He has already gven me a AMHA World Champion with his first foal with me. Prince himself is an AMHA world Top 5.






Scott Creek Monarch Spotlight: His sire is a Multiple AMHA World Champion producer in both driving and halter. His dam is an AMHA Reserve Champion as is his full sister. His foals are up headed, beautiful with lots of motion.


----------



## Lisa Strass

We are probably cutting back on the number of mares we breed this next year, but here's our three eligible bachelors!

*B&L's Rock "E" Red Alert* ASPC/AMHR

National Grand Champion

Halter Horse of the Year

National Champion Sire






*B&L's Rock "E" Good Man Charlie* ASPC/AMHR

National Reserve Champion

Congress Top Ten Sire






*Martin's Best Dressed Sinatra* ASPC

Congress Stakes Champion Classic Pleasure Driving, Under

Congress Reserve Grand Champion Classic Stallion, Under

(Haven't bred him yet!)


----------



## txminipinto

After foolishly breeding all 3 mares and then buying a bred mare this year, we're definately cutting back the number we breed this next season! I do hope the market improves for the '09 foal crop but we'll be a little more conservative this year. We'll only breed 2 mares next year for my 2010 Classic Sweepstakes baby by Happy Hooligan OK ASPC.


----------



## topnotchminis

Everyone's stallions are awesome! It makes me wish i had a foal due next year!


----------



## Erica

D & S A Pharaohs Fortune HOF - AMHR/ASPC

Halter Hall of Fame

2007 National GRAND Champion stallion under

3x National Champion in 07






Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF - AMHA/AMHR

son and grandson of Lazy N Redboy

Halter Hall of Fame

Res. National Champion

and multiple National Champion producer in first year






Little Kings Big City Buck - AMHA/AMHR

son of Buckeroo

Multiple National Champion producer in first year

Multiple HOF producer in first year






Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks HOF - AMHR

Halter Hall of Fame

Multi Res. National Champion






Wallstreet Rock "E" Rock On - AMHR/ASPC

I have him leased and he will be having a couple foals in 08 and dating a few mares in 09.






Jill already posted Mr. Destiny and he will be staying in VA for the year, but hopefully I will have a few of his foals on the ground in just two months! as well as will have foals on the ground from Bandito's last crop for me, since he's now at Sheryls.


----------



## SHANA

I plan to breed my 4 stallions to a few mares each next year, though only if I still own all 4. Here are my boys:

My new boy, Onekas Devil After Dark






My other new boy, Iles Spotted Fever






My youngest stallion, Cross Country(s) New Kid In Town






and my senior stallion who is for sale, Goat Hills One For The Books


----------



## Matt73

Here's my little stinker, Ravenwood Medalions Royalty aka The Little Prince aka Royal



He's bred to my one and only silver black mare, Lexus (a maiden), for a June '09 foal.


----------



## minih

We are expecting our first babies from Cross Country Mr. Natural in the spring-






We will be putting in one or two mares in with Erica's Big City's Bailey's On Ice-






and our new jr stallion will go out in the show ring in 2009, Curry's Poco Diablo-

Diablo

*sorry I work at a school and my photobucket account is off limits from here. I had to use Shutterfly for the last pic.


----------



## Mona

WOW, there are some really beautiful stallions here!! I have to say Donna, your boy has got to be my favorite!! He's stunning!

This is my one and only stallion, so he'll have "all the pleasure" next year...









[SIZE=18pt]*MLF Buckeroos Cerulean Supreme*[/SIZE] (31.5" buckskin)

Sire: Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (32.25" Buckskin)

Dam: Boones Little Blue Kitten (30.5" Black)













He arrived just this Spring, from Florida into a cold, late April Canadian Blizzard! I bred him to 5 of my mares for 2009, so we are excited to see what he produces.


----------



## Leeana

Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko AMHR

Double bred, line bred BTU Grandson.

First foals ariving May 09, he will be crossed back to a few mares in spring too. All of his foals will be in the AMHR Futurity.











Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte AMHR

BTU Grandson, out of a Res. National Champion Mare.

He will be a two year old next year and going to start performance training next summer so will only be crossing him to one mare.






Wa-Full Benita AMHR/ASPC will be paying a visit to Buckeye WCF Classical Magic next spring !!!! I just love Classical Magic, which would not come as much surprise considering i have two of his babies standing in the barn...



. Classical Magic is owned by Alpha Farm.

Then Little Kings Crimson Dream will be going to Indiana to spend some special time with a stallion that i very much amire greatly





I will be adding a classic stallion next year for my shetland program, i have my eye on one special boy, will not be breeding him in 09 but will in 2010 when my classic fillys mature.


----------



## Watcheye

Great thread! I love seeing everyones stallions! Keep em coming!


----------



## kayla221444

MiLo Minis said:


> We will be using 4 stallions again in 2009. Our A stallion, Jandt's Chief Good Thunder (GT), our younger A stallion Echo's Golden Arrogance (Ari), our B stallion, MiLo's Buckeye Captain Mack Splash (Mack) and making his debut will be
> MiLo's Just For The Ladies (Jessie):






Mona said:


> WOW, there are some really beautiful stallions here!! I have to say Donna, your boy has got to be my favorite!! He's stunning!
> This is my one and only stallion, so he'll have "all the pleasure" next year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=18pt]*MLF Buckeroos Cerulean Supreme*[/SIZE] (31.5" buckskin)
> 
> Sire: Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (32.25" Buckskin)
> 
> Dam: Boones Little Blue Kitten (30.5" Black)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He arrived just this Spring, from Florida into a cold, late April Canadian Blizzard! I bred him to 5 of my mares for 2009, so we are excited to see what he produces.


I love them both!! Mona your boy...what a neck, and love his color!!!!


----------



## PaintNminis

I have 2 Boys



But Only using 1 of them for 09.

MCMs Silver Cloud - "Tazer"





2006 AMHA/AMHR Black & White Tobiano Stallion 30"

-Homozygous for Black-

He Gets Jazz (For Sure) and "Maybe" Jadis, Sapphire & an Outside Mare.












and then there's

MMMTC Unexpected Ice Storm - "Allure"





2007 AMHA/AMHR Smokey Grullo Pinto Stallion 29.25"

Reserve Grand Champion Stallion his First Show Out!

He is on my 2009 Show String





He will be showing in Open Halter 2yo Stallions 29" - 31"

and Multi Color Stallions & Geldings with High Plains Training Center


----------



## Reble

This is my only stallion now for next year, hope to be breeding 4-5 mares

just hitting..... 27.75" AMHA/AMHR *Rowdy* tested positive for Homozygous for Tobiano


----------



## targetsmom

Here is our boy - SRF Buckshot, 3 year old, 30" grandson of Buck on Broadway and also Ramblin Starbuck. AMHA, AMHR & PtHA. Just earned his Open Pinto Championship (with 75 points in halter, 70 points in trail in hand, & 11 in hunter).

Thanks again to Sawmill River Farm for letting us buy him as a weanling!!!


----------



## EAD Minis

* Wow Erica and Riverdance!! You guys are going to have some nice foals on the way!!!



*


----------



## Aubrey715

Here is our stallion, Aloha Acres California Dreamin. He went World Champion Amateur Jr. Stallions this year and then also was Top 5 in open with his amateur owner showing him. His sire First Knights Dream Come True was the Unanimous National Champion Get of Sire this year and is siring some amazing foals. Then his dam is a direct daughter of Bond Chauncey. He will be back out in the show ring again in 2009 as a two year old stallion and also will be begin breeding some mares for some 2010 foals too. Looking forward to getting him back in the show ring and can't wait to see what he produces in 2010.


----------



## TomEHawk

RFP Time Is Money, ASPC/AMHR. Congress Modern Under Halter Champion, Congress Reserve Modern Under Roadster Champion, sire to Congress & AMHR Nationals champions. We expect only a few foals out of "Monty" next year.






D&S Tom E. Hawk, ASPC/PtHA, AMHR pending. Congress Grand Champion Modern Pleasure Stallion, Congress Reserve Grand Champion Modern Formal Pleasure Driving, Sire to Congress Grand Champions. We always anticipate Tommy foals every year.






Excaliber's Knights & Days, ASPC, AMHR pending. 2-time Congress Reserve Grand Champion Under Modern Stallion, Congress Reserve Modern Harness Champion, sired by D&S Tom. E Hawk. Knight's first foal will be coming in 2009.






Vermilyea Farm's Stylish Eclipse, AMHR/AMHA. 7-time Reseve National Halter Champion, AMHR National Grand Champion Pleasure Driver 30"-32", sire to numerous Natonal champions. We are expecting soem great foals out of Eclipse.






Excaliber's Sir Galahant, AMHR. 2-time AMHR National Reserve Halter Champion, sire to National Champions. We are expecting limited foals out of Galahant.


----------



## Mona

kayla221444 said:


> Mona your boy...what a neck, and love his color!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Tami

Here are 3 of my 4.

Arions Playboy Destiny 31" dunskin ( much more golden than the photo shows) ~Alvadar Double Destiny x Sids Bunny~






Samis Soap Suds 32" perlino ~Celebration Tennessee Legend x Samis Lana Banana~






And the first year for this one....

Lucky Four Superstar Select 32.5 black ~Lucky Four Sugar Boys Superstar X Brewers Orion Dainty Delight~






I have one other but don't have photos here.......


----------



## Candice

MARYSTOWNS EXPLOSIVE ECHO HOF - AMHA/AMHR 28" Palomino Pinto

2007 Reserve National Champion Sr. Stallion Under.

AMHR Hall of Fame Halter Horse

AMHR National All Star

Featured in Outstanding Miniature Horse Stallions: Past and Present

Sire: Little Kings Buck Echo

Dam: Deiles Noise Maker






He is our one and only and we plan to breed 2 of our mares to him next year. He is available to a few select outside mares.


----------



## Riverdance

One Ritz-C-Kid said:


> * Wow Erica and Riverdance!! You guys are going to have some nice foals on the way!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thank you. I am really looking forward to the foals. I am hoping for a filly year as I am so overdue. 4 years of mostly colts gets hard.






Windchaser has several foals coming. I have been keeping most of his fillies, sold one of my better ones to Albahurst. If I get lucky and have several fillys by him, I guess I will have to try and pick and choose who to sell.

His first filly was old enough to breed 2 years ago and her fist foal is now an AMHA World Champion. I knew his daughters could be great breeders!!

Desperado has more foals coming and if they are anything like this years two, it will be hard to sell them!!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy

Here are our two "main men" - Khornerstone KpM by Khemosabi+++// will be breeding 2 or 3 of our own mares in 2009 and however many outside mares he gets....






Woodstock North's Who's Appy Now (HOF) will be breeding most of our mini mares this year, although we'll also be breeding a few to our Jr. Stallion....

DRK What's the Buzz (these are yearling pix, he's due for another photo shoot this spring!)

black tobiano snowcap Pintoloosa....


----------



## TuffyLynn

Hey Mary just adore your Buckshot..he is awesome!!


----------



## TuffyLynn

So happy to have Little Kings Hallmarks Buckshot ....He is such a sweeetie... truly enjoy him. I am greatly looking forward to having fun with him next year.

He is a Boones Little Buckeroo and Komokos Little King Supreme grandson ....and a Little Kings Buckwheat son

we are hoping for a buckskin pinto foal from our mare ....

smiles Lynn Sheridan


----------



## kayla221444

Tami said:


> Arions Playboy Destiny 31" dunskin ( much more golden than the photo shows) ~Alvadar Double Destiny x Sids Bunny~


What a pretty boy Tami!



Love his head!


----------



## Frankie

Well, we may have one for next year.

A King Lee daughter bred to my BTU son, Tango, not the greatest picture, it is me that is bad, not the horse.






Then for 2010 it will be Zipit, my Zorro son that I got later in the year and just did not want a late baby.


----------



## maplegum

I'm really impressed with the wonderful stallions listed so far. Going to be an awesome '09


----------



## Marty

Very lovely horses.

I see all show horses but I'll contribute if I may but I'm sorry I don't have any professional pictures. Just me and my little Kodak is all.

This is my Nick, the most sweetest stallion every was. I love him very much. He has given me 4 very wonderful babies.






and here is Nick's last contribution, Brite Star and Noelle. I realize about the droppy noseband as I couldn't make the halter fit right and bring it up further and didn't have another one.





This is Brite Star, my pride and joy






This is Noelle. I have no idea why she is stretching herself out like a goober- was not my idea






This is Mountain Meadows Bey Pepito I purchased this summer from Stacy

I have one mare bred to him


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

We're expecting at least 4 (possibly 5, have one left to preg. test) foals this spring sired by Sky:











As for breeding season 2009, do believe my handsome new guy, Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome, will get 4 mares, (don't think I'll cross him on my app mare, haven't decided what I'm going to do with her yet..)( unless I find that buckskin mare I so want then 5 lol ) Doc has 3 babies due in 2009, Chesa I believe still owns one or two of the mares, another was sold, I'm SOOO hoping the new owner(s) get in contact when the babies arrive!






(photo courtesy of Tami, all I have now are fuzzy pics lol can't wait til spring to clip!)






(photo courtesy of Chesa)

Sky may not get any action next year (oh he'll hate me) unless I let him cover my app mare, did like the resulting foal from the cross, guess we'll see.. We have a maiden filly that my sister is wanting to cross on the tiny app boy we have for his first foal, not sure if we'll keep him or geld him











Can't wait for the 2010 babies by Doc, have high hopes for this boy



Then in 2010/2011 depending on maturity and if he turns out like I hope, we may be tossing our Buckeroo grandson into the line-up


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

As for what is arriving in 2009, we have 1 Corona baby, 1 Spirit baby (to be born here but by an outside mare so it won't be our baby), 1 Little Kings Little Buckeroo aka Junior baby, and a Glenns General Patton baby!






Who we plan to breed in 2009 is still subject to change, but so far we're planning on *Spirit* (Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow) getting 4 of our mares (and he has some outside action too



). I know what he can produce because I've seen them, but I'm SO excited to see what he does for us. Still can't believe this stallion is standing in our barn!



Spirit comes from 3 consectutive generations of World Champion, World GRAND Champion and World Champion Get of Sire stallions.

31" perlino, EE, AA, nn, LWO negative - I'm gonna get 100% buckskins out of all of my "red" mares!










Then *Corona* (WF Mas Corona, son of Sids Husker) has 2 of our mares lined up, then he's going out on a lease for the rest of the season.

27.5" stallion, 4X world/national top ten in both open and ammy. Eastern Regional Champion Amateur Senior Stallion (unanimous - before the classes were divided by height), Area IV Champion Senior Stallion 30" & Under and went on to earn Reserve Champion Senior Stallion, Under - with me at the lead showing against really, really tall horses, all with trainers at the lead. We were really proud of our "little" guy showing he could hold his own.










And this is a pic of him in his Champion class at Area IV. You can see how tiny he is compared to his competition.






And last but not least is *Merlin* (Little Kings Buckeroo Merlin), 29-30" solid non-fading black SON of Buckeroo. He may not get any mares of ours in 2009, but we'll see. I have 2 picked out for him, but just don't know if I want that many babies. We'll see. He does have some outside action lined up, so he'll be happy.



Merlin has a beautiful head, perfectly straight legs, awesome topline and tailset. We're really pleased with him and can't believe we actually got him. Also, I initially purchased him as a co-owner, but have since bought 100% ownership of him.






Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## River Wood

Our Herd Sire - Tibbs Rapid Transit, Reserve National Champ Stallion


----------



## Flyin G Farm

Here are my boys





First is Westwind Farms Rollers Bonsai. We are expecting a few foals by him in '09 and will breed him back to at least 2 mares. Bonsai is paternal brother to Candylands Best Kept Secret out of a Buckeroo/Stouts Golden Feather granddaughter.






Next is Spirit Thunders Broadway Express. We are expecting 4 foals by him in '09...and have a few mares in mind for him next year as well. He is a son of Mountain Meadows D's American Express out of a BOB daughter.






And then we have Rowbuck Buck A Luck By George. He is expecting 3 foals next year, only 1 will be ours. Not sure if we'll be using him much next year as we're leaning towards the taller ones...so he technically is for sale...but he might still have at least one girlfriend



Please excuse the not great pasture picture!






There certainly are some gorgeous stallions out there...can't wait to see everyone's foals!

Tracy


----------



## Stef

We will be having one foal in 2009 out of my new boy C Chief Proud Eagle, and we will be breeding three mares to him for 2010 foals.

Please excuse the not so great photos taking pictures by yourself with out any help is really difficult.


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings

Everyone's stallions are so nice!



You all should be proud.

Well, I am expecting two foals from my main man in 09' with two mares for sure to be bred to him in 09' and may have an additional depending on whether I decide I want more then two or not. Without futher wait. Here HE IS!





SG Little Blue Thunder- AMHA/AMHR 30" blessing from God! He will always be my favorite miniature horse. National Champion sire. Pictured at 16 years old!


----------



## love_casper

WOW handsome men out there!!!!

I'll be using my boy CCMF Frankie Blue Eyes - aka Freedom - for the first time next year. Can't wait to see what we'll get!!!!

He is a tobiano/sabino/frame/splash pintaloosa.




















He should have two 2010 foals. I can't wait!!!


----------



## tinypony

We have not had him long enough to clip, or take decent pics, but here is a random one of our boy, Lays Mister Baby Blue Eyes, 2005 AMHR 29" Grullo


----------



## whitney

Here's the ONLY "all" boy I will EVER have, Kahoka Palomino Emblem aka "Trystan"


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

whitney said:


> Here's the ONLY "all" boy I will EVER have, Kahoka Palomino Emblem aka "Trystan"


Whitney,

I just drool every single time you post a pic of him!



Which by the way, isn't nearly often enough!



The Kohoka horses are very unique and way before their time. Not many people really know much about them but I've done some research and they are, in my opinion, the first (earliest) line of consistently true golden palominos. I believe they started on a farm in MO. Kohoka, MO I believe.

You have something special there!!


----------



## Jessica_06

Beautiful Stallions everyone!



I've got to wipe the drool off my laptop lol





Here's some of our 2009 breeding aged stallions.

JNR's Medicine Man 20yrs old this year and still consistently producing show animals that are winning in the arena in both halter and performance!






Pleasant Views Simply Irresistable2006 Black leopard colt Sired by JNR's Medicine Man I just love this guy he was undefeated in 2yr old halter stallions last year! And I'm really looking forward to show him as a Senior, as well as driving!






Our Newest purchase CCMF Castlerocks Florida Spotty Buckskin Leopard What can I say his picture says it all he is stunning showed a little bit in AMHA shows and won several Supremes in halter as a yearling!






Thanks for letting me share!

Jessica


----------



## tinypony

One more try to get a better pic loaded....






...and here he is not looking very "studdish" hee hee...


----------



## HorseMom

Here is my guy Jay in the Dark






Will be breeding him next year.

Heather


----------



## HGFarm

My one stallion is CR Lakota Renegade- son of Carousel Designer Legacy.... Here's just some pics in the pasture....
















And then there's my love, Grays Smoke Signal- known as Bob to his friends. He is a son of Shadow Oaks Cock Robin. He is pictured here at 18 years old. He had not been in harness in 7 years and this was only about the 5th time he had been driven this spring.











A small pic of him at about 8 or 9 years old....


----------



## Ferin

We don't have any mares bred for 2009 to our stallion but we will be breeding a mare to him in 2009. Country Star Buddy Jewel is an ASPC/AMHR 36" black visual frame overo and our pride and joy.



He is the start to our ASPC/AMHR breeding program and we couldn't be any happier. What makes him even more special to me, is that his sire is my much-loved show gelding, Wauk-A-Way Kansas Twister.



Buddy will be bred to his first mare in 2009 and we are extremely excited to see what he produces.

I don't have any professional photos of him yet as we've only had him a few months. We will hopefully be getting some show shots soon.


----------



## kayla221444

In 2009 We are expecting foals from our very missed stallion! Fallen Ash Farms Brave Hero...he passed away this october due to liver failure!



It will be our first and last foals from Brave Hero



But we are hoping for some nice ones to hold onto to make him live on at our place!! And we have another foal coming from our stallion Kegleys Lasting Impression a world top 10 stallion. And hopefully in the spring I will breed my new fella Laurel Acres Double Vision to one mare if hes ready!















Impression






And Double Vision


----------



## ClickMini

Well I only have one stallion on the place right now, and that is Alladdin:











I have one mare expecting an Alladdin foal this year, Stepper.

In 2010, I will have to try a mare or two with my newest boy, he will be a 2yo by then:


----------



## Getitia

So many gorgeous stallions posted





We will be using several new jr Stallions in 09 in addition to these boys

But our main guy - Grahams Little King Lee - aspc/amhr/foundation - homozygous for black, tobiano - carries 1 splash and 1 sabino gene as well - Double Superior HOF Sire and sire of multiple National and Congress Grand and Reserve Grand offspring - interesting fact is that he has never been bodyclipped or had his neck sweated - this is a straight from the pasture photo at age 13 in his natural coat that always shines






Kewpies Paposa of Arenosa - aspc/amhr/amhr/foundation another stallion who is a HOF Superior Sire






Buckeye WCF Paposa's Mirror Image - aspc/amhr/foundation and 100% arenosa - a Jr stallion whose first test foal crop have been most impressive






Obsessive Dream of WCF - amha/amhr - a true DNA tested Sooty Palomino (non silver carrier) Wardance and Rowdy breeding - His first foals are due in 09






Buckeye WCF Hot Toddy in our avatar's first foal are also due in 09. Come on spring


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis

Lisa Strass said:


> *Martin's Best Dressed Sinatra* ASPCCongress Stakes Champion Classic Pleasure Driving, Under
> 
> Congress Reserve Grand Champion Classic Stallion, Under
> 
> (Haven't bred him yet!)


Oh I looooove to see pics of this boy. He is among my favorites of all of the forum horses. He is just.....sigh.

Amy


----------



## afoulk

I am expecting 4 foal from this stallion Graham's Classic Entertainer

Going to try and add the image this time


----------



## uwharrie

Our one and only stallion. Cadle Creeks Heartbreaking Romeo ( Glenns Southern Rouge and Flying W Farms Dream Merchant grandson)

He came to us this summer somewhat overweight. My hope is by spring to have him back in show condition, but only time will tell.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures

Getitia said:


> So many gorgeous stallions posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be using several new jr Stallions in 09 in addition to these boys
> 
> But our main guy - Grahams Little King Lee - aspc/amhr/foundation - homozygous for black, tobiano - carries 1 splash and 1 sabino gene as well - Double Superior HOF Sire and sire of multiple National and Congress Grand and Reserve Grand offspring - interesting fact is that he has never been bodyclipped or had his neck sweated - this is a straight from the pasture photo at age 13 in his natural coat that always shines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was perhaps the nicest of the many VERY nice horses on this thread until.....
> 
> Obsessive Dream of WCF - amha/amhr - a true DNA tested Sooty Palomino (non silver carrier) Wardance and Rowdy breeding - His first foals are due in 09


WOW!!! Nice horses but I'd love to have that palomino in my life!


----------



## ~Dan

*Very nice stallions everyone love them all
















*


----------



## Vanessa

This is my stallion for 2009 and hopefully for more years to come, he's about 29,50. His name is Silverado and he's a silverdapple appaloosa with blue eyes. I'm very curious or his foals also can have blue eyes?


----------



## Sandee

Wow, such fun to see so many beautiful guys (can I call guys beautiful?).

Here's our one and only. He won the Western Country Pleasure Driving 32" and under this year. Only expecting one foal to an outside mare but anxious to see if he going to continue passing along that appy gene that doesn't show on him but has come out on 2 foals so far.


----------



## BlueStar

WOW...sure are going to be some showstopper foals to post on the forum very soon!!

We have 2 mares bred for 2009 to our boy Be Bops Leader Of The Pack aka "Harley"






And we have plans to breed him back to 1 or 2 mares for 2010. Also will be using Little Kings Zorba Buckeroo (perlino Buckeroo son) again for a repeat of our 2008 colt.






And hopefully will have another outside breeding to an outstanding stallion we have been drooling over.....ssshhhhh it's a secret!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm

My my my...I see a couple of stallions I'd love to add to my herd!!!






There are some gorgeous horses out there!

Here's our stallion, Redrock Incognito (Flyer), who had a brief show career as a five year old stallion:







**2005 AMHA World Top Ten Amateur Sr Stallion Level 1

**2005 AMHA World Top Ten Senior Stallion 28-30"

**2005 AMHA Central Championship Reserve Champion Amateur Sr Stallion Level 1

**2005 AMHA Central Championship Top Ten Sr Stallion 28-30"

**2005 AMHA Central Championship Top Ten Solid Color Stallions and Geldings

**2005 AMHA Honor Roll Amateur Sr Stallion Level 1

**2005 AMHA Honor Roll Solid Color Stallions and Geldings

**Sire of Multiple AMHA World Top Tens

**Sire of AMHR National Top Ten

**Sire of Multiple PtHA Reserve World Champions

"Flyer" is producing not only halter horses, but driving horses as well! Not bad for a 30" and under stallion!


----------



## Brandi*

I just finished looking at everyone's BEAUTIFUL boys





I couldn't resist making a list of my favorites. Hope you guys don't mind





1. Riverdance's Desperado

2. Country Star Buddy Jewel

3. Cadle Creeks Heartbreaking Romeo

4. Trystan

5. CCMF Frankie Blue Eyes

6. Obsessive Dream of WCF


----------



## Millstone Farm

Here are my men:






What a Follys Tonto, multiple AMHA World Show Top Ten and Top Ten Producer






Millstones All Revved Up






What a Follys Casanova, multiple AMHA World Show Top Ten Producer






Millstones Sinful Sydney






and the little brat, Millstones Mile a Minute, who won't be ready for girls for a few years...but he wants all of them to be ready for him!


----------



## cretahillsgal

This is my stallion Lauralees Troublz Sweetn The Deal. He is actually only bred to 2 outside mares and 2 of my mares for 2009, a sorrel pinto and my grey Alliance mare. But he will be my only stud for breeding next spring so more Dealer babies for 2010!


----------



## wpsellwood

We have Calvin!! Cant wait to see what he throws.






Come on Aubrey let me steal Woody just for a bit


----------



## uwharrie

Drooling



wpsellwood said:


> We have Calvin!! Cant wait to see what he throws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Aubrey let me steal Woody just for a bit


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Everyone has such nice pictures of their horse and nice horses too! Some of mine are professional but you will have to forgive the farm pics!

My family is standing four stallions for the 2009 breeding season.

The two that belong to me are:

Maple Hollows Sir Spot

AMHA/AMHA/PtHA 28.5"

Out of two blk/wht pintos

He has one colt on the ground that is as black as black can be and he has several mares checked in foal for 09












and

Maple Hollows After Dark

AMHA/AMHR 31.5"

Grandson of Martins Boozers After Dark and Lucky Four Blue Heritage

He will be breeding his first mares in 2009. He is a two year old so he will be offered to limited and approved mares only.









My parents stallions are:

COH Echo Express

AMHA/AMHR 29"

Own son of Little Kings Buck Echo

This is our main herd sire and he has no trouble settling mares!









and Arions Destinys Magic Trick

AMHA/AMHR/PtHA 31"

Own son of Alvadars Double Destiny!

His first foal crop is due in 2009 but he was only bred to two mares.

He will still have limited breedings in 2009 to approved mares.


----------



## ClickMini

OH MY! Be still my heart!!!







wpsellwood said:


> We have Calvin!! Cant wait to see what he throws.


There are really some outstanding stallions on this thread!


----------



## Aubrey715

> We have Calvin!! Cant wait to see what he throws.
> 
> 
> Come on Aubrey let me steal Woody just for a bit


Oh Brenda i'm sure Woody wouldn't mind at all if you stole him, i'm sure he would love it in Colorado. But there is a small catch you will have to steal me too, i'm sure i would love it in Colorado too





I can't wait to see what Calvin throws for you either!


----------



## whitney

Whitney,

I just drool every single time you post a pic of him! Which by the way, isn't nearly often enough! The Kohoka horses are very unique and way before their time. Not many people really know much about them but I've done some research and they are, in my opinion, the first (earliest) line of consistently true golden palominos. I believe they started on a farm in MO. Kohoka, MO I believe.

You have something special there!!

--------------------

Parmela Bonney

Thank you Parmela

Never really thought I would EVER have a stallion in my barn but when I came across Tryst and did my research he was EXACTLY what I was looking for so I snapped him up. I've raised Palomino Quarter Horses for 20 years and NEVER thought I would find a TRUE palomino miniature with movement and a SOLID mind Tryst is all that AND a box of chocolates, he is just a wonderful little man. I purchased him from Ken Chrisman (Kahoka miniatures) in MO. Because of his health he had sold everyone except Tryst. Told me he wasn't dickering price as he had kept the best stallion he had and he'd just get him a couple of mares to keep him busy. (He is a true old time horseman). I posted a picture of his grandsire and great grandsire they are both GOLDEN. There is another forum member that has a chestnut mare of kahoka breeding and she is quite lovely. I've kicked myself more than once that I didn't jump in the truck and go to that auction I would have made the bidding on that mare VERY interesting.


----------



## Riverdance

Brandi* said:


> I just finished looking at everyone's BEAUTIFUL boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist making a list of my favorites. Hope you guys don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Riverdance's Desperado
> 
> 2. Country Star Buddy Jewel
> 
> 3. Cadle Creeks Heartbreaking Romeo
> 
> 4. Trystan
> 
> 5. CCMF Frankie Blue Eyes
> 
> 6. Obsessive Dream of WCF



Thank you Brandi. I really like Desperado too!! He had his first foal crop this year (2008). I lost a chestnut colt at 3 days old (who was awesome), but had a bay filly and a buckskin colt and a friend had a buckskin filly. We are really pleased with what he produced this year and I bred him to several more mares for next year (2009 foal crop). I am keeping the bay filly to show next year and if the buckskin colt is not sold by show season, I will be showing him too.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

wpsellwood said:


> We have Calvin!! Cant wait to see what he throws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Aubrey let me steal Woody just for a bit


Is the little man getting some girls in 2009???? Oh my. I hope Ravey doesn't hear of this or she's going to be pretty ticked.



She's got another year in the ring before she can even think about Calvin...I mean boys.


----------



## joylee123

[SIZE=12pt]Here's my little guy. Huffma's Classic little Dude 26.5"[/SIZE]

He is bred to three of my mares this year and one of my girl friends.

Someday I'll get some new photos LOL!

Joy


----------



## Sixstardanes

Saber - Dodger Billieu our 6yr old 32" AMHA/AMHR certified Therapy Horse may be dating a lovely Palomino gal next year.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## LC Farm

We are going to be using our stallion Underwoods Phoenix, he is by Scott Creek Tatoo whom is by Little King's Napolean. He was shown as a yearling and will hit the showring again in 2009 as a three year old.


----------



## shelly

This is my main man...TMABS Avalanche Joe

He is AMHA/AMHR

34" Silver dapple homozygous tobiano w/splash and possibly sabino...haven't tested yet. He is LWO-.

He has 3 foals due in 2009, none of my mares but with 3 friends. I can't wait to see what he throws!!!!!

Just the sweetest guy ever




:wub


----------



## midnight star stables

We have gelded our stallion as we changed our goals. We will be breeding to out side stallions.





Many beautiful stallions.



Lisa Strass said:


> We are probably cutting back on the number of mares we breed this next year, but here's our three eligible bachelors!
> *B&L's Rock "E" Red Alert* ASPC/AMHR
> 
> National Grand Champion
> 
> Halter Horse of the Year
> 
> National Champion Sire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *B&L's Rock "E" Good Man Charlie* ASPC/AMHR
> 
> National Reserve Champion
> 
> Congress Top Ten Sire






Getitia said:


> But our main guy - Grahams Little King Lee - aspc/amhr/foundation - homozygous for black, tobiano - carries 1 splash and 1 sabino gene as well - Double Superior HOF Sire and sire of multiple National and Congress Grand and Reserve Grand offspring - interesting fact is that he has never been bodyclipped or had his neck sweated - this is a straight from the pasture photo at age 13 in his natural coat that always shines






Erica said:


> D & S A Pharaohs Fortune HOF - AMHR/ASPCHalter Hall of Fame
> 
> 2007 National GRAND Champion stallion under
> 
> 3x National Champion in 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF - AMHA/AMHR
> 
> son and grandson of Lazy N Redboy
> 
> Halter Hall of Fame
> 
> Res. National Champion
> 
> and multiple National Champion producer in first year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks HOF - AMHR
> 
> Halter Hall of Fame
> 
> Multi Res. National Champion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallstreet Rock "E" Rock On - AMHR/ASPC
> 
> I have him leased and he will be having a couple foals in 08 and dating a few mares in 09.


All of the above horses are STUNNING!... However... These have to be in the top 5 greatest stallions I know of to date. Simply Gorgeous Horses!



(Below: )



exspony said:


> RFP Time Is Money, ASPC/AMHR. Congress Modern Under Halter Champion, Congress Reserve Modern Under Roadster Champion, sire to Congress & AMHR Nationals champions. We expect only a few foals out of "Monty" next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excaliber's Knights & Days, ASPC, AMHR pending. 2-time Congress Reserve Grand Champion Under Modern Stallion, Congress Reserve Modern Harness Champion, sired by D&S Tom. E Hawk. Knight's first foal will be coming in 2009.






Ferin said:


> We don't have any mares bred for 2009 to our stallion but we will be breeding a mare to him in 2009. Country Star Buddy Jewel is an ASPC/AMHR 36" black visual frame overo and our pride and joy.
> 
> 
> 
> He is the start to our ASPC/AMHR breeding program and we couldn't be any happier. What makes him even more special to me, is that his sire is my much-loved show gelding, Wauk-A-Way Kansas Twister.
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy will be bred to his first mare in 2009 and we are extremely excited to see what he produces.


Just WOW.


----------



## hairicane

I have my usual suspects here in the stallion department along with some new guys that may get their 1st chance to breed in 09.

Our 2008 National Reserve Champion Ericas Big City Bank on me, says he is ready willing and able even though he will only be 2 yrs old in 09.











I have kept 2 sons of my old Orion Light Vant Huttenest son and they will be 3 in 09. So they will get a chance too.

This is Icee, a buckskin leopard appy with blue eyes, shown as a yearling.











This is our pintaloosa Orion grdson shownn as a baby, need new pix of everyone.






Our proven studs are McCoy, Lucky Four Rebels Real McCoy, the only appaloosa Sids Rebel son, all 29" of him!











Here is Hairicane/Silver Bluff Sir Barton our 100% color producing appy stud, shown is winter coat.






And last but not least our super color producing overo stallion Hairicane Cisco kid who carries all 3 overo patterns- frame, splash and sabino. He has produced mostly loud overo foals for us


----------



## Jessica_06

hairicane said:


> Our proven studs are McCoy, Lucky Four Rebels Real McCoy, the only appaloosa Sids Rebel son, all 29" of him!


I have always liked him if only you were closer....





Midnight star stables you picked some incredible stallions too!

Very nice stallions everyone!


----------



## Ferin

Brandi* said:


> I just finished looking at everyone's BEAUTIFUL boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist making a list of my favorites. Hope you guys don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Riverdance's Desperado
> 
> 2. Country Star Buddy Jewel
> 
> 3. Cadle Creeks Heartbreaking Romeo
> 
> 4. Trystan
> 
> 5. CCMF Frankie Blue Eyes
> 
> 6. Obsessive Dream of WCF






midnight star stables said:


> We have gelded our stallion as we changed our goals. We will be breeding to out side stallions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many beautiful stallions.
> 
> All of the above horses are STUNNING!... However... These have to be in the top 5 greatest stallions I know of to date. Simply Gorgeous Horses!
> 
> 
> 
> (Below: )
> 
> 
> 
> Ferin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have any mares bred for 2009 to our stallion but we will be breeding a mare to him in 2009. Country Star Buddy Jewel is an ASPC/AMHR 36" black visual frame overo and our pride and joy.
> 
> 
> 
> He is the start to our ASPC/AMHR breeding program and we couldn't be any happier. What makes him even more special to me, is that his sire is my much-loved show gelding, Wauk-A-Way Kansas Twister.
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy will be bred to his first mare in 2009 and we are extremely excited to see what he produces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just WOW.
Click to expand...

Thank you both so much for mentioning Buddy! He is my pride and joy and I can't wait to see what he throws.


----------



## albahurst

I am just drooling over these fellows!

We have two foals due by our past show stallion, Redrock Lots O Spots. I just loved this boy, but we have sent him on to be enjoyed by others. He is now in a performance home where he will have a job to do during non-breeding times





Here is his pic when he won PtHA Reserve World Champion Halter in 2006. Way to go, Lotso! He also had two foals for us this year that I just adore!






And in 2009, we hope to breed our new boy to a couple of mares. Introducing Riverdance Scouts Black Tie Affair. He is a 2008 AMHA World Champion!

I can't get his photo to upload. Riverdance- if you wouldn't mind posting Affair up







Can't figure out why it won't upload. Thanks





Peggy


----------



## Riverdance

albahurst said:


> I am just drooling over these fellows!
> We have two foals due by our past show stallion, Redrock Lots O Spots. I just loved this boy, but we have sent him on to be enjoyed by others. He is now in a performance home where he will have a job to do during non-breeding times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is his pic when he won PtHA Reserve World Champion Halter in 2006. Way to go, Lotso! He also had two foals for us this year that I just adore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in 2009, we hope to breed our new boy to a couple of mares. Introducing Riverdance Scouts Black Tie Affair. He is a 2008 AMHA World Champion!
> 
> I can't get his photo to upload. Riverdance- if you wouldn't mind posting Affair up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't figure out why it won't upload. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peggy



Peggy,

Here he is: Riverdance Scout's Black Tie Affair.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Riverdance said:


> Peggy,
> Here he is: Riverdance Scout's Black Tie Affair.



Sue,

Who is the sire of that amazing colt you had this year - the palomino one with a neck for days!?!? Do you any mares bred to that stallion for 2009?


----------



## Riverdance

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Riverdance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peggy,
> Here he is: Riverdance Scout's Black Tie Affair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue,
> 
> Who is the sire of that amazing colt you had this year - the palomino one with a neck for days!?!? Do you any mares bred to that stallion for 2009?
Click to expand...

Parmala,

I think you are talking about Riverdance Scouts Pot O gold. He is a full brother to Riverdance Scout's black Tie Affair the horse above that Peggy now ownes. He gets that long neck from his dam (a Windchaser daughter). I have not been able to get good pictures of him yet. It is so hard to do when one is alone, or with help that really do not yet know what they are doing. Potsy is looking really good!! He is catching my eye quite a bit right now. The sire is Fallen Ash Scouts Prince Of Tides, a son of L & D Scout. Unfortunatly, I do not have any foals coming from him this spring. Just too many stallions to breed to. This year I have most of my mares bred to Desperado and Windchaser.

This past spring I had a black filly by him, she seems like she is going to be as black as her 1/2 brother, Affair. (her dam is a palomino and is a 3/4 Windchaser sister, I am keeping her). Affairs dam is also a palomino and a Windchaser daughter.(who is bred to Desperado for this spring). I also had a bay colt (out of a Windchaser 3/4 sister), a black colt, (out of a 1/2 Windchaser sister), that I sold at the Worlds, and two palomino colts by him this last spring, Potsy and Riverdance's And The Beat Goes On, (out of a Windchaser daughter). I really like them all. The bay is the only one I am not sure of, but I think he is a sleeper. He is just so small.

It is Windchaser, his daughters and his sisters that give me the long necks.

Here is Potsy's baby picture: Riverdance Scout's Pot O gold


----------



## albahurst

Oh, my gosh! There is my boy



I can't wait to clip him down this spring!!! Hurry up, spring!

Thanks, Sue, for posting him!

Peggy


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Riverdance said:


> Parmala,
> I think you are talking about Riverdance Scouts Pot O gold.


Yep! That's the gorgeous boy!


----------



## hairicane

Jessica_06 said:


> hairicane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our proven studs are McCoy, Lucky Four Rebels Real McCoy, the only appaloosa Sids Rebel son, all 29" of him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked him if only you were closer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight star stables you picked some incredible stallions too!
> 
> Very nice stallions everyone!
Click to expand...


Thank you Jessica! We love McCoy too. And yes we are only on opposite ends of the US. Sorry! The good news is I think we got 4 mares in foal to McCoy for 09 and this coming year he will get several mares again. So we may have some nice McCoy foals coming that will be available.


----------



## Sherry

I have 6 foals coming this year. 5 are out of my herdsire Smity. This will be his first foal crop so needless to say I cannot WAIT until March!! He is pictured below. The 6th foal which will actually be the first foal to be born is due mid Jan and she is bred to Sequoia's Majestic Mime!!! So I am counting the days down this year. I enjoyed all of my past foal crop but this year (2009) is the one I have been waiting for 3 years to finally see what my man can put on the ground!!!

It is so exciting and nerve wracking at the same time. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Allure Ranch

_[SIZE=12pt]We will personally be utilizing our 2005 AMHA World Champion Top (3) Junior Stallion and Multi Champion *MARYSTOWN COWBOY* *WILD SPIRIT*. "Spirit" has been a consistant producer of EXTREME refinement, Arabian-Type heads and sound conformation. Several of his foals will be presented in the 2009 show season by Josh Tibbs of Aloha Acres Training Center. [/SIZE]_





Will also be utilizing another one of our TOP herd sires *MARYSTOWN MERCEDES*. He's a 2000 & 2001 AMHR National Champion Top Ten (Silver Dunskin) Stallion, AMHR National Champion Producing Stallion and AMHA World Top Ten Producer. "Mercedes" is noted for constantly producing champion quality offspring that do EXCEEDINGLY well in the show ring. "Mercedes" is a credited breeding stallion that has the ability to produce ULTRA, ULTRA, refined foals with LONG swan necks, AMAZING clean throat latch and beautiful Arab heads with huge expressive eyes. 






Between these two outstanding gentleman we're expecting approximately 25-30 foals in 2009, beginning January.

Kimberle Young

Allure Ranch

http://www.allureranch.com

http://www.allureranch.com/video/fury.wmv

http://www.allureranch.com/video/justice.wmv

http://www.allureranch.com/video/profit.wmv


----------



## King Park

Hi

couple of mine in Australia

My future stud - Black Mountain Majestic Vision.

He is by AMHA World Champion Stallion - Sequoias Majestic Mime!!
















Any my current stallion - Australian National Supreme Halter - BP Teddys Just magic






Thanks for sharing your photos! Love em!

Samantha

KING PARK - Australia

http://www.sabledesign.com/kingpark


----------



## REO

I'm not sure if I've posted on this thread yet or not. So just in case............

Here is *Lotto*. Our blue eyed Overo. He is siring gorgeous black based foals, many with blue eyes.










And here is *Magic*. 29.5"

Ty 5 Dynamos Voodoo Magic











And here is our youngest, who is expecting his first two foals!

*Kickapoo Moon's Phantom Feather* "Topper" 31" Tovero






Each of their books are open for one or 2 mares in 2009!


----------

